# Win98 SE auf aktueller Hardware



## BigBoymann (30. Juni 2008)

Also mein Problem ist, dass ich mit einigen Leuten immer mal wieder C&C RA spiele. Problem an der ganzen Sache ist WinXP. Nutze auf allen Rechnern immer XP und bin ja auch sehr zufrieden damit. Nur lässt sich C&C nicht auf diesen Rechnern installieren. Hab schon alles versucht, Kompatibilitätsmodus und den ganzen Kram, nichts hat etwas gebracht. 

Vieleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Idee. Nutze zur Zeit immer dieses MiniRA, welches unter XP läuft aber leider keine Erweiterungspacks nutzen kann. Vieleicht weiß ja auch hier jemand eine Lösung wie ich die Erweiterungen mit Mini RA zum laufen bekomme. 

Meine letzte Idee ist Windows 98 auf alle Rechner zu installieren. Geht dies z.B. über Virtual PC, habe ich noch nie benutzt, von der Beschreibung her sollte es aber funktionieren. 

Aber bevor ich jetzt stundenlang daran herumschraube und mir einen Rechner nach dem anderen zerschieße, wie sieht es denn mit den Treibern für Win98 und der aktuellen Hardware. Interessant sind hierfür 3PC´s, ein Laptop von Acer Aspire 1357Lmi11, ein Rechner mit AMD64 3200+, 1GB RAM, GF 6600GT und ASUS A8N-SE Board und ein Rechner mit HD4870, P35 Board und E8400sowie 4GB RAM. 

Leistungsmäßig ist es ja eh wurscht, es sollte halt nur möglich sein, C&C über den Ethernet Port in voller Farbenpracht zu spielen. (ich hab schon mal was von DOS gelesen, da macht er aber nur die Minimum Auflösung und 16Farben. Sieht er doof aus. 

vieleicht weiß ja jemand Rat.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2008)

win98 unterstützung kannst du im grunde vergessen. die hersteller entwickeln da nicht noch extra treiber für ihre boards, graka usw. 

und zB viele notebooks unterstützen nicht mal mhr XP mit separaten treiber.


----------



## Onlinestate (30. Juni 2008)

Kenn mich da nicht so aus, aber würde es entweder über DOSBox oder per VMWare versuchen (in der Reihenfolge).


----------



## EDGUY (30. Juni 2008)

BigBoymann am 30.06.2008 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine letzte Idee ist Windows 98 auf alle Rechner zu installieren. Geht dies z.B. über Virtual PC, habe ich noch nie benutzt, von der Beschreibung her sollte es aber funktionieren.



Also das Handling von Virtual PC ist recht einfach. Man hat kein BIOS sondern kann über die Einstellungen festlegen, welche Peripherie genutzt werden soll und wie; bis auf CPU und Grafikkarte (und da könnte das Problem liegen). Auch ein Netzwerk stellt kein Problem dar. Habe bisher noch kein Spiel über Virtual PC installiert bzw. gespielt, jedoch ein Virtuelles Win98. 

Am besten testen. Bei Fragen zur Benutzung einfach wieder posten.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Juni 2008)

Besser als Virtual pc ist *Virtual Box*


----------



## Goddess (30. Juni 2008)

Onlinestate am 30.06.2008 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Kenn mich da nicht so aus, aber würde es entweder über DOSBox oder per VMWare versuchen (in der Reihenfolge).


VMWare hat eine aktuelle Virtual-PC Lösung in arbeit, womit auch moderne Hardware simuliert werden kann, 3D,- Soundkarten, Prozessoren und alles was so dazu gehört. Der Haken ist allerdings, das es sich dabei um eine Entwicklung für Mac-Rechner handelt, um Windows darauf zu simulieren. Eine Portierung auf dem PC ist nicht in Sicht, ich hoffe aber das es auch für XP und Vista kommt.


----------



## Gunter (30. Juni 2008)

EDGUY am 30.06.2008 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das Handling von Virtual PC ist recht einfach. Man hat kein BIOS sondern kann über die Einstellungen festlegen, welche Peripherie genutzt werden soll und wie; bis auf CPU und Grafikkarte (und da könnte das Problem liegen). Auch ein Netzwerk stellt kein Problem dar. Habe bisher noch kein Spiel über Virtual PC installiert bzw. gespielt, jedoch ein Virtuelles Win98.
> 
> Am besten testen. Bei Fragen zur Benutzung einfach wieder posten.


ich hab bereits mehrere spiele auf einem win98-virtual-pc installiert und gespielt - der hauptnachteil ist eben, dass nur eine 2mb-2D-grafikkarte emuliert wird, somit sind etwas anspruchsvollere 3D-spiele unmöglich - oder nur in software-emulierung, beispielsweise monstertruck madness 2, das läuft tadellos.

man kann auch alle netzwerkeinstellungen festlegen, insofern sollte auch eine LAN-verbindung zwischen mehreren virtual-PCs kein problem darstellen. c&c RA1 wird die IPX-verbindung benötigen, was aber unter win98 wohl noch am problemlosesten funktionieren wird - unter winxp scheitern wir regelmäßig dran, RA2 bietet nämlich ebenfalls keine tcp/ip-option. frechheit für ein spiel vom jahre 2000.  

ich würds einfach mal probieren - kaputtmachen kann man nix, notfalls löscht man den virtual-PC einfach wieder.


----------



## MARKUS34E (30. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich habe ein Asus A8V-Deluxe mit Via Chipsatz. Bei Asus bekommst du für dieses Board Win98 Treiber und der aktuelle Treiber von Via 5.18a  funktioniert auch. Auf dem Board habe ich ein AMD X2 4400 am laufen und eine Geforce 5200 mit Treiber 81.89 glaub ich. Als Betriebssystem habe ich Win98Se. Dies ist mein 3. Rechner nur für Windows 98 damit ich auch alte Spiele wie Transport Tycoon spielen kann. 

Folgende Software läuft unter Win98SE:

Tuneup Utillities 2007, nicht 2008
Avast Antivir 4.8 Home Edition, pro weiß ich nicht.
WMP 9
Direct 9.0c
Internet Explorer 6.0
Net Framework 1.1

Mehr habe ich nicht drauf. Zusätzlich kannst Du noch alle Updates für Win98 bei Microsoft mit Windowsupdate herunterladen bis wo der Support eingestellt worden war.
Bin ganz zufrieden, läuft super, der Prozessor wird sogar richtig erkannt als Dualcore.
Aber mehr als 512 MB RAM ist nicht.

MfG Markus


----------



## lamp222 (10. Juli 2008)

quote=MARKUS34E am 30.06.2008 20:09]
Aber mehr als 512 MB RAM ist nicht.
MfG Markus [/quote]
Hallo Markus,
Inzwischen gibts ne saubere Lösung auch für die Nutzung bis 4GB RAM
unter Win98Se deutsche Version

Download und Testberichte unter:
http://www.winboard.org/forum/windo...ram-mit-neuer-exe-komfortabel-moeglich-3.html

Der Link hat für alle anderen Win9x Versionen eine saubere Lösung.
Bei der wird der RAM allerdings fest (softwaremäßig konfigurierbar) beschnitten,
Mögluch von 128MB  - 1020MB in 1MB Schritten:
Ist aber nur sinnvoll wenn man einen Bootmanager besitzt
mfg lamp222


----------

